
DHH on Hiring - base698
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3071-why-we-dont-hire-programmers-based-on-puzzles-api-quizzes-math-riddles-or-other-parlor-tricks
======
vgy7ujm
While I agree I also think that a "senior software architect" candidate should
be able to solve a fizzbuzz. You would be surprised how many that simply can't
because all they can do is "code" in one web framework where all problems are
already solved and they are really just routing to templates.

I think that some relevant (home) assignment for the job is OK to weed out
those that will not be able to solve any real problem. This is not the same as
doing algorithm problems under stress on a whiteboard.

